# Hunting Bloodline



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

What are good hunting bloodlines for Vizsla's?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends where you are located. In the US, the Rebel Rouser bloodlines are the best (IMO).


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I am located in the US, specifically Kansas


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

threefsh said:


> It depends where you are located. In the US, the Rebel Rouser bloodlines are the best (IMO).


Lots of dogs in the US go back to Rebel Rouser ET. 
I'm not not knocking ET he was a outstanding dog.
You just need to look at what breeding took place after ET.
Bloodlines can be watered down with other dogs that don't have the same qualities .


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa has Rebel Rouser ET bloodlines also...and we were told by a field trainer who looked at her a couple of months ago that she does not have a great hunting drive... 

I couldn't agree with *TexasRed* more. Lots can happen with different breedings.

We are headed to a new field trainer on Friday for a second opinion. If we get the same feedback, we'll be okay and move on


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay doing some research... There is a litter coming due in a month that is bred from cousins. A little research this is considered inbreeding in lieu of linebreeding. Is this good or bad?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

KSVizsla said:


> Okay doing some research... There is a litter coming due in a month that is bred from cousins. A little research this is considered inbreeding in lieu of linebreeding. Is this good or bad?


You will be getting A LOT of different opinions on linebreeding.
Good traits can be made even better or bad traits can start coming to light.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The questions that I would be looking for is What is special about these two cousins? Are they both superior dogs and the breeder is trying to replicate/improve by doubling up the same genes.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Following is how I ended up with Nitro....

1. Choose the breeder. Since I hunt I wanted a pup from a breeder who is actively participating in field trials ... and is working to improve the breed. I researched for several months and came up with a short list. Rejected the first breeder I talked to, and the second. The third breeder was exactly what I was looking for.

2. Choose the litter. Talked to breeder about planned litters. Researched the pedigrees and the breeder was able to articulate what she was trying to do with each mating. Since you're trying to stack the odds in your favor find the mating most likely to produce what you're looking for in a pup.

3. Have the breeder choose the pup. By the time the litter hit the ground she already had a great idea of what I wanted. Who better to choose than the person spending the time with the pups every day? Choice came down to two pups and she made the final pick. She kept the other one who is in training for JH right now.

This is hard won knowledge. I learned the hard way (read brought home pups) this will produce the best results. I would imagine a modified process similar to this works just as well for show, agility, NAVDA & etc.

Take your time. You will have your puppy for 15 years so whether it hunts well or not. Ask lots of questions. If you don't understand, ask again until you do. A good breeder will NEVER make you feel inferior or uncomfortable for asking a question. 

Regarding line breeding ... most (if not all) the modern sporting breeds came about due to line breeding. Done wisely it can produce wonderful results. Done incorrectly it produces flaws ... bad temperament, bad health, etc. All the more reason to choose your breeder carefully.

My background is with setters. In that world there are recognized lines and top sires/dams. I certainly know about the legendary Rebel Rouser line, but the Vizsla gene pool is too small IMHO for any lines to stick out at the moment. Otherwise I would have simply gone to Rozanek Kennels to get my pup. This makes your choice of breeder critical.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

This is going to seem a somewhat short answer, but the truth is - the kind you like.

Do you want a very close worker, or do you hunt country that you need a dog with range and speed? 

I think you may be the same person who e-mailed me, perhaps not so I'll share the same here.

When I look for a Puppy (or a Sire) the first thing I look for is a dog that's running with the style and application that appeals to me. Then I look to see if I can find any of his/her siblings and see how they go. If I like that, then I see what their health and or pedigree concerns relative to health might be. If I am satisfied there - then I look for the breeder who has the Dam of the dogs I like and see if they are planning on breeding her again - repeat or to a different stud. Many people hugely overlook the Dam's influence in breeding, focusing solely on the generally highly titled stud dog. Mytochondrial DNA only comes from Mama. In my opinion, she brings more to the table than Daddy. Not that the sire is not very important.

Then there's all the usual things you read about, health tests of the parents, breeder support, etc. All important stuff, but that's how I look - find what you like, then find what produced it. Pedigrees are nice, but in the end, it's what's on the ground - not what's on the paper.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was hoping you would chime in, and sent him a pm stating that you would be a good person to ask.
I go about things a little different than most when searching for a new pup. I research the females motherlines first. If a person has a excellent titled bitch they can have their pick of just about any top stud.
The down side is you could wait years to get a pup.


----------

